
A market for G-rated (kid-safe) social networks? 'My Secret Circle' - Shakescode
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=42933&tsp=1
======
CalmQuiet
The USB monetization model:

"...charging $19.99 for one My Secret Circle USB key, or a "B.F.F. Pack" with
two keys for $29.99."

